# iPad 2 Reviewed: From a Productivity Perspective



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 9, 2011)

I won the iPad 2 at some random competition. Decided to review it. Its the iPad 2 16GB WiFi. Details not intended to be part of this review  



			
				The Smaller Bang said:
			
		

> _Disclaimer: When I tried to judge an iPad from a productivity perspective, I compared it against a Netbook. So the results are mostly lope-sided. This in no way means that the iPad in its form factor cannot do anything at all. It simply means that for most of the things I considered as priorities, it was the Netbook which came on top. And this comparison is relative. In an absolute sense, the iPad is pretty good. Its only in such a comparison that it seems to look dull _
> 
> Apple iPad is a rather strange device when you first see it. Its ultra thin, has a face side surface area which is roughly equal to that of a small 9″ netbook, and has just one button and a screen apart from a couple of side controls. What does the iPad DO ? According to Apple, its one of the world’s fastest tablet computers with an interface that anybody can pick up. What would you DO with such a tablet ? Well in my case, I tried converting it into a productivity unit – a Personal Digital Assistant. Bad idea it seems.
> 
> ...



The Apple iPad 2 Mini Review: From a Productivity Perspective « The Smaller Bang


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice one Gautham 

I really felt if one tries to logically reason why he needs an iPad he would probably fail. But it directly somehow appeals to the heart of most people and they end up buying it


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2011)

what competition was it???


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

Wouldn't would be a photo review better ?


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Tablets are for old people - who haven't used computers much and need an easy device to begin with.


----------

